# HOLIDAYS



## kc5tpy (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello Folks.  Our Group has been going now for just over 13 months.  Since starting, the Group has attracted 115 "Family members".  32 from the States and 83 from outside the U.S.A..  We had our first Annual smoking weekend ( a success I thought ) with the second already planned for July, 2015.  I don't think that's too shabby considering what most folks think of when talking BBQ/Smoking in the U.K..  I'd like to thank everyone for their contributions and efforts to keep the Group growing and especially the help given to me and mine.

As I am sure everyone will be busy smoking for Christmas and New Year I want to take this opportunity to wish everyone in the "family" a VERY Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year.  I hope you and those you love are well and I hope next year brings even more happiness.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Danny and Annette


----------



## wade (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Danny. I think that we have formed a great team this year. Thank you for starting it all off with the UK Smokers group.

Yes the smoker is busy for Christmas. Having unexpectedly found myself the proud owner of two turkeys this year They were both smoked on Sunday.













Turkeys 1.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 23, 2014


















Turkeys 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 23, 2014






The Chestnuts were smoked and the salmon is still in the smoker.

Tomorrow the ham gets cooked in cider and cloves before being BBQ roasted.

Merry Christmas to everyone on SMF


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Wade said:


> Hi Danny. I think that we have formed a great team this year. Thank you for starting it all off with the UK Smokers group.
> 
> Yes the smoker is busy for Christmas. Having unexpectedly found myself the proud owner of two turkeys this year They were both smoked on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Looks good that Wade

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 23, 2014)

*OH COME ON GUYS!*  He is using that spray paint they use for tv adverts!  Have you never noticed your fast food burger never looks like the advert??  AIR BRUSHED!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is a GREAT looking bird my friend.  I'll just bet it tastes even better than it looks if that is possible.  Merry Christmas to you and those you love.  Hope you all have a very healthy New Year.

Danny and Annette


----------



## wade (Dec 23, 2014)

Had to do it for real this time Danny. The last time I lent you my air brush to colour your ribs it came back clogged up with gravy browning 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One of the things I forgot to mention was the smoked trout. It smoked along side the bacon and was ready for slicing tonight too













Smoked Trout.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 23, 2014






I find carving it quite therapeutic

Thanks for the kind words Danny. There is a pack here with your name on it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I may be up in your neck of the woods in February.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello.  Just simple turkey leg quarter for me and the Missus this year.  Salt and black pepper and into the fridge uncovered for 24 hours.













P1010107.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 24, 2014






Ready for the Weber.  300-350 for 1-1 1/2 hrs..  Got to start using that Mav..













P1010108.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 24, 2014






Add some wood chips for smoke.  Pecan, cherry and a little oak.  Yes it is a heavy smoke and pretty white but as said before in small amounts and when done in under an hour no bad tastes will result.













P1010109.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 24, 2014






That ought to do it.

Thanks for looking.  Happy Healthy Holidays.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you all

Dave, Annette and family


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Danny along with all your new found friends.

Tom & Carol


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Sorry about that.  I'll clean it better next time I borrow the airbrush.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi to all the members of the UK Forum. Happy Christmas To All!

Will be Smoking Pork Belly on Christmas Day, not allowed to smoke the Turkey, that's been Sous Vide.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------

